# American Saddlery Bear Trap Competitor



## Misty789 (Jul 29, 2013)

I've joined my high school's equestrian team and have been looking for a good barrel saddle since August. I've tried a couple of consignment shops with little luck. We are going to try a few more, but as a last resort I want to have an online option. Has anyone tried one of these saddles before? Are they well made, durable, comfortable, etc? I'm going to be doing gaming, and although it looks like a good saddle for it, does anyone have any complaints about it? I want to know as much as possible from others experiences, since I most likely will not be able to try it out. I know a 7" gullet fits my horse, so I'm not worried about it fitting her, I'm more worried about it fitting me. I'm very particular about what I want in my saddle, since I'll be using it for quite awhile. I'm wanting to know any and all information on this saddle. Thank you!

EDIT: Oh and here's the saddle: http://www.statelinetack.com/item/american-saddlery-bear-trap-competitor/SLT731657/


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

They are good saddle for the money....

There are two reviews on this non-biased website Barrel Saddles


.


----------



## Misty789 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hmm...I can only see the one review? All the reviews I've read so far seem very positive, however since there are so few of them I'm worried they may be biased.It seems like a great saddle. Would like to hear personal experiences with this saddle too. I'm glad it will be worth the money


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

American Saddlery Saddles Bear Trap Competitor Barrel Saddles Reviews @ Horse Tack Review

American Saddlery Bear Trap Competitor Barrel Saddle Barrel Saddles Reviews @ Horse Tack Review


PS, I sold them many years ago, never had a complaint :lol:

.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I have an older American Saddlery saddle and the leather and fittings are A1. Not sure I could say that about them now. Mine has the dark oil antique finish which always has a nice mellow glow. Not a bear trap but does have the sharp forks and narrow twist which is more comfortable for females. I may put it up for sale as it doesn't fit either of my horses. One is a chunky munky and the other has high withers.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I've often wondered why modern saddles are sometimes referred to as "bear trap". The early bear trap saddles could trap the rider in the saddle. Many of the early horses could be pretty broncy on a crisp morning and the idea was that the cowboy could stick it out. Problem was, sometimes it was wiser to bail only it couldn't be done. The forks turned back over the rider's legs. Add to that a high cantle and there was barely wiggle room. In later years a modified version came out with less extreme swept back forks and a lower cantle. These saddles were great for hilly or mountain riding. The seat size went from 13 and 14" to 15". These were called a Form Fitter.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Here is an old fashioned beartrap rancher I made a long time ago http://www.southerntrails.us/images/Bear_Trap.jpg

Swells were 23" wide .... you would never just fall off that one :lol::lol::lol:


.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I could be wrong but I don't think that style lasted very long as the cowboys soon learned how easily the rope could get under the extreme swell. I was trying to find pics of the original old bear traps but nothing so far. It was the swept back forks and 6" cantle, plus the small seat that pinned the cowboy in. These were sure a far cry from the first A forks. If a horse threw a fit there was nothing to keep the rider from doing a nose dive over the horse's shoulder.


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

American Salldery makes decent saddles. As long as it fits your horse and with care it should last you a lifetime.


----------



## Misty789 (Jul 29, 2013)

Great!  I love bear traps, I almost got one on consignment, it was an American Saddlery Trailsman II, but they overpriced it and would'n't come down. We are going tomorrow to look at our last few options for consignment shops, but this is definitely a good option


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

SouthernTrails said:


> .
> 
> Here is an old fashioned beartrap rancher I made a long time ago http://www.southerntrails.us/images/Bear_Trap.jpg
> 
> ...


That is a beautiful saddle there Southern Trails. Gosh if I had the money, I'd have as many saddles in my tack room as some women have shoes.

And going by all the reviews, I don't see how you can go wrong with this American Saddlery saddle, OP. At least not for that price. Good luck in your saddle hunt. Keep us posted with what you end up with.


----------



## Misty789 (Jul 29, 2013)

Went to check out a couple 'saddle' shops. One claimed they didn't even ever sell saddles, another had a nice selection according to the counter guy, and when we went to said 'selection' it was a 6 foot room with like 10 saddles in it. All low cantled ancient saddles. So no luck...one of the people that worked there though gave us a number for a woman who is supposed to have a ton of saddles for sale, yet when we called her she said she had none, but a friend of hers has an Alamo saddle for sale, which I've heard almost nothing but bad about that brand. She's supposed to know a lot about saddles though, and she said its a great saddle, new its supposed to be like $800. Anyone have any opinions on this brand? 

I have talked to my parents about getting this one. I have to pitch in at least 100 dollars of my own money to get it, even with the price its at. Which I don't mind considering the good things everyone is saying about it.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Alamo makes a decent Saddle, but new they start at 800.00

So depending on the model 800.00 for a used one could be quite high :wink:


.


----------



## Misty789 (Jul 29, 2013)

She's selling it for 450$ because its used, but the woman we talked to said that it was originally an 800$ saddle. I'm not sure about it, it's a ways away, and since Alamo hasn't had the best reviews I'm unsure about it. Besides that, the bear trap saddle that we originally found at the consignment shop(the overpriced one) was an 800$ saddle new, but we managed to get them down to 400$ and my parents still wouldn't pay it....so I'm almost sure that we won't get this one. 

I'm more for putting in all my money into the Bear Trap Competitor, and going with a known good saddle. Haha, I'm actually pretty excited for it  Hope my parents go for it!


----------



## Misty789 (Jul 29, 2013)

Alright, well, parents are being a bit...irky on it to say the least :/ We went into the consignment shops with a budget of 400$. We were even willing to go to 500$ at the time for that other American Bear Trap. However, now? When there's really no where else to look, my parents say that 559 is too expensive. OK, that's fine, understandable, its way over the budget. I'll pitch in my 180$ that I got from Christmas to pay for it since it's over our price range. That will bring it down to 380$. Perfectly in the 400$ price range. When I offer this to my parents? Their response was they never said 400$ was the limit. They wanted 300$ apparently. Even though both of them said that 400$ was the limit many times. Now they say I have to wait until my mom is working(she has been looking for one since August, and hasn't gotten one) to get that saddle, so I might not be able to get it until after my equestrian season is over, and my goal was to get one before my first meet(February!). 

But, I have figured out a way around this.....maybe. My parents got me a cheap saddle pad for Christmas at a feed store for 70$(the store upped the price by 50$) so when they found out it was so dramatically increased(of course planning on returning the pad), they tell me to take the 70$ that they paid for the pad, plus the 30$ credit we have on State Line Tack, and get a really nice 100$ saddle pad. Now, I started using my dad's hardly used wool saddle pad, which I really like. So it might be possible that I use that 100$ to put towards the saddle? 

I would be putting in a total of 280$ of my own money, so that they would only have to pay 279$. If they don't take that, I give up until next year 

PS: Its quite funny actually, I didn't even know I had that much money until I added it up!


----------



## Rainbow118 (Dec 9, 2013)

I have that saddle, i got mine off ebay used for $275 and i love it. I bought it 5yrs ago. I mostly just trail ride in mine, i can ride for 3hrs and its still comfortable. The bear trap style has saved my butt a few times from hitting the ground, but i have also fallen off. It has held up great and has plenty of years left.


----------



## Misty789 (Jul 29, 2013)

That's great! Talked to my parents and they pretty much went for it...of course it sucks that I have no money whatsoever...but I get a saddle sooner!  My mom still wants me to look for saddle shops but...the only ones are awhile away, and it would turn into a day trip, something my dad hates. So I'm pretty sure he's set on getting me that saddle any way possible lol!

Oh, and that gives me an idea. Would anyone who owns the saddle mind taking pictures of it from different angles? I really want to see what I'll be getting, realistically, not all photoshopped for a website. I found this ad: Used bear trap saddle - Yakaz For sale 

And I like what I see


----------



## Misty789 (Jul 29, 2013)

Going to check out one of the saddle stores that we went to in the beginning, they are a big store with free consignment so they get in new saddles often. Hopefully this time there will be one we like!


----------

